# wild camping spot near hollyhead?



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,
anyone know of a handy place to overnight near hollyhead ferry?Also best route from dublin city dock to the south,have been told its poorly signposted.
Thank you.
Pete.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

There is a big carpark at the traffic lights in valley, you might have luck there after the shops close.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

Drive out of the Port and go left over the Eastlink Bridge, it's a toll bridge so have your euro handy, I'm not 100% sure of the toll think it's around 2.40, motorhomes pay the same as cars here. That will put you on the southside of Dublin City. Where you go rom there depends then on where South you're heading. Let me know and I'll post directions for you. 

Regards

Arizona


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Arizona said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> Drive out of the Port and go left over the Eastlink Bridge, it's a toll bridge so have your euro handy, I'm not 100% sure of the toll think it's around 2.40, motorhomes pay the same as cars here. That will put you on the southside of Dublin City. Where you go rom there depends then on where South you're heading. Let me know and I'll post directions for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Directions below, have a good trip.

Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
Summary: 117.1 miles (2 hours, 59 minutes)
09:00	0.0	Depart Dún Laoghaire on R119 [Royal Marine Road] (South)	0.2 mi	
09:00	0.2	Turn LEFT (South-East) onto R119 [Georges Street Upper]	0.3 mi	
09:00	0.5	Turn RIGHT (South) onto R118 [Glenageary Road Lower]	0.7 mi	
09:01	1.2	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto R118	0.9 mi	
09:03	2.1	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto R118 [Church Road]	1.5 mi	
09:05	3.6	Keep LEFT onto Local road(s)	32 yds	
09:05	3.7	Turn LEFT (South-East) onto N11	0.5 mi	
09:06	4.2	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto M11	3.3 mi	
09:09	7.5	Road name changes to N11	52.7 mi	
10:28	60.1	Bear LEFT (West) onto Local road(s)	43 yds	
10:28	60.2	Bear LEFT (West) onto N11	7.3 mi	
10:39	67.5	Keep STRAIGHT onto N30	109 yds	
10:39	67.6	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto N30 [Millpark Road]	18.6 mi	
11:08	86.2	Bear RIGHT (South) onto Local road(s)	1.2 mi	
11:12	87.3	Bear LEFT (South) onto Local road(s)	164 yds	
11:12	87.4	Turn RIGHT (West) onto North Quay	174 yds	
11:13	87.5	Turn RIGHT (West) onto N25	13.4 mi	
11:33	100.9	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto N9	1.6 mi	
11:36	102.5	Turn LEFT (West) onto N24	14.3 mi	
11:57	116.8	Turn LEFT to stay on N24	0.1 mi	
11:58	117.0	Turn LEFT (South-East) onto Local road(s)	32 yds	
11:58	117.0	Bear RIGHT (South) onto Local road(s)	131 yds	
11:59	117.1	Arrive Carrick on Suir

SUMMARY
Driving distance: 117.1 miles
Trip duration: 2 hours, 59 minutes
Driving time: 2 hours, 59 minutes
Cost: £

Autoroute

Kev.


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Directions below, have a good trip.
> 
> Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
> Summary: 117.1 miles (2 hours, 59 minutes)
> ...


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Pete

I'm sure I read somewhere on MHF that you can stay overnight at Holyhead ferry port if you are getting an early morning ferry. I can't confirm this but you could try checking with the ferry port.


Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think our Irish members have confused things a bit - the original poster was asking for somewhere at Holyhead - not on the Irish side!

Thanks anyway, guys!

:wink:


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

pursangmk2

Arizona was correct in his advice, but Kev has given you directions from the other port - Dun Laoghaire.

I suggest you try the AA site in ireland for directions (www.theaa.ie) - There is a route planner on the bottom of the home page. If you put in "Dublin Port" and "Carrick-on-Suir" it will give you comprehensive directions.

Enjoy the weeknd!


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Apologies, we've been away and I haven't had a chance to respond again. Knowing now that you are going to Carrick on Suir I would not head over the toll bridge. You are heading South West so you would be better off going down the quays. ie come out of the port go left and when you get to the roundabout beside the O2 do not go over the toll bridge but go right and head along the river. You will have to cross Liffey (river) at the next bridge (Talbot Memorial Bridge) and then go immediately right and continue down along the quays. Follow the signs for the N4/N5/N6 - The West. As you continue down the Quays look for N7/M50 signs. You will be heading out of Dublin towards Naas, this will bring you on to the M7 (Limerick) take this to the M9 (Waterford, Kilkenny, Carlow) then N78 (Athy), N77 (Kilkenny), N76 (Clonmel), N24 (Waterford). You should start seeing signs with Carrick on Suir well before this.

I hope this makes sense. I have added the names of the towns the roads are headed towards cos I find town names can sometimes be easier to spot that numbers!!

Enjoy 

Arizona


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*holyhead*

stay in the car park of the ferry company you are using.i have never had a problem.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*Free stopovers near Holyhead*

Hello,
The trearrdur Bay Hotel were happy to have us in their huge carpark a month ago for 3 nights, while we did a powerboating course with the Lifeboatman over the road; we just offered to drink & eat at their bar.

www.trearddurbayhotel.co.uk
Lon Isallt
Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, LL65
01407 860 301

It's not particularly far from The ferry.

Failing that; there's a small parking place HERE , or I've also seen MHs parked in the parking bays along 'Beach Road'. No signs to prohibit stopovers that I saw.
Both have a great view of the harbour.

Hope that helps.


----------

